# Chris Paul urges Hornets to become active in free agency



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/07/chris_paul_urges_new_orleans_h.html

Ok so who does Chris propose the Hornets go out there and get today? Has he made a pitch for anyone? He made a pitch for Monty, they got him Monty. Who even wants to play for the Hornets? I have no doubt that quite a few players would love to play with him but the question is would they love to do it in a Hornets uniform? I understand wanting to win "right now", but if I didn't know any better I'd swear he and Lebron had a bet on who'd win a championship first or something. Is he even aware of something called 'cap'? Is he aware he needs to be on the court to even have a chance of winning? Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't blame him. He's been playing at a level we haven't seen from the point guard position since Magic and after what, five years the managment can't put anything of substance around him? If I'm Paul I'm urging the front office to do the exact same thing or I'm bolting the second I'm a free agent.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Who doesn't want to win? I know as a fan I sure want my team to win. Especially if I'm putting out any money to go watch them. I'm glad he wants to win. Not all NBA players are out there making money have this attitude. I would like to know who does he think the Hornets can get right now that will make him happy. Kobe cried about being traded until Gasol dropped in his lap. Are there any Gasol's out there for this team this season? Would he be happy if the Hornets somehow got Andre Iquodala? Who exactly does he want right now? I'd like to know. I can name a couple of guys that I'd like but I don't have any money right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.wdsu.com/video/24122619/index.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I agree with him in the sense that the team needs to be going forward and show dedication to winning, but there is dead weight on the team that simply needs to be dealt with before any major acquisitions can occur. If we sign a decent player and use up all our MLE or something, that will handicap us next offseason from being able to go for a more marquee player


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

But if he says "**** this trade me" you're just a little bit more handicapped.

Get him Anthony Morrow or somebody who can score..just hold him over.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dre & Tooeasy I agree with you both. The Hornets have to be careful. That's why they're in the predicament they're in now because they've made a lot of bad decisions. Right now, they could use another scorer like Dre said. Pondexter can be a scorer but he'll be a rookie so we don't really know what he'll bring yet. Peja's contract is the main handicap. Emeka's is big but at least he'll give you 82 games. His first season was a bit rough but I think he can have a better one this upcoming season.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

personally ronnie brewer might be the best option for us, slide him in as our starting small forward and keep thornton in the lineup for the time being. itll push peja to the bench and give us decent offense in our second unit. I am intrigued at the possibility of either martell webster or corey brewer from the wolves, either player could start for us right now and it might only cost a future first or somethin to snag one.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Next year they'll have the flexibility to do something...but right now they've only got the flexibility to do something minor and the move that would really help them isn't practical. This team isn't that far from being fairly good. They were a damned good team in January and they've got the pieces to be okay. If you can position yourself by the Deadline then you can likely make a move with Peja's expiring. Of course maybe Peja will want to reanimate his Serbian corpse with a little contract year magic. They really really need the 1st rounders to work out and give them major contributions, but it's hard to believe that will be enough.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Next year they'll have the flexibility to do something...but right now they've only got the flexibility to do something minor and the move that would really help them isn't practical. This team isn't that far from being fairly good. They were a damned good team in January and they've got the pieces to be okay. If you can position yourself by the Deadline then you can likely make a move with Peja's expiring. *Of course maybe Peja will want to reanimate his Serbian corpse with a little contract year magic.* They really really need the 1st rounders to work out and give them major contributions, but it's hard to believe that will be enough.


:rofl:

Of course if they are going to be stuck with him that would be GREAT.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Honestly, the Hornets could probably get a pretty high level player or two if they packaged Peja's expiring contract with Darren Collison and maybe a pick. Rip Hamilton and Tayshaun Prince(if healthy) are highly available for a young guy and cap relief and could make the Hornets much better in the short run.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Darren Collison + filler for Smoove, done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So wait, if Bosh gets froze out and can't team with Wade or Lebron, why can't the Hornets trade Peja and/or Collison and/or picks? That keeps Paul around for the long haul.

But then again money is the thing that might force Paul out in the first place...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre™;6312082 said:


> So wait, if Bosh gets froze out and can't team with Wade or Lebron, why can't the Hornets trade Peja and/or Collison and/or picks? That keeps Paul around for the long haul.
> 
> But then again money is the thing that might force Paul out in the first place...


To get the Raptors to play along in a sign and trade for Bosh the Hornets would have to clear at least one bad contract off the Raptors books, likely Hedo Turkoglu, and send back some significant assets in return, bonus points if they can find a third team to take Jose Calderon's salary off the Raptors hands. Something like Bosh+Hedo for Peja and Songalia's expirings, Collison, and a first rounder or two while facilitating Calderon's departure might work. 


However, like you said, the Hornet's general unwillingness to spend monster money is one of the primary points of contention between Paul and ownership.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hedo's contract is too big to come to NOLA with Bosh. The Math just doesn't work. Bosh goes somewhere with that sixth year and that last 30 million, hard to see how that's the Hornets without a three team deal. There's only one way the Hornets could really get in on the big players this year. That would be if Lebron could somehow coerce Cleveland into a S&T...which is really hard to imagine, even though he'd obviously love to play with CP


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Hedo's contract is too big to come to NOLA with Bosh. The Math just doesn't work. Bosh goes somewhere with that sixth year and that last 30 million, hard to see how that's the Hornets without a three team deal. There's only one way the Hornets could really get in on the big players this year. That would be if Lebron could somehow coerce Cleveland into a S&T...which is really hard to imagine, even though he'd obviously love to play with CP


The math works fine, I just doubt that Hornets ownership would take on that kind of financial commitment, even if it does mean that you get Paul and Bosh for their primes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What a wiiiild and crazzzy offseason! I'm just waiting it out. Just waiting it out.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ive been hit up via text today by four different friends "informing" me that chris paul wants out. i hate the media.... and my friends.


----------

